# Pain management



## prentice110 (Aug 12, 2010)

was reading the thread about lookin for a climber in iowa and it reminded me of a time when i broke my ankle early in the morning during a starving winter when i had a crane schedualed. One newbie brush bunny, a whipper chipper, every tree climbed and i still pulled $2300 that day. my ? is , whats the most pain / broken body parts you ever went to work with when you absolutley had to?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 12, 2010)

I've worked with broken bones, and compression bandages that were leaking. I'm a wimp now, I call off when it is hard getting out of bed, or the IBS won't settle down.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 12, 2010)

Worst pain? Continued to work through the day and then after after the boss hit me with a log he was grabbing with the excavator. Instead of picking the log while positioned perpendicular to the it, he was off to an angle. He closed the excavator thumb on the log which then clamped it square to the excavator and batted me 15' across the lot. Branch stub hit he square in back of the leg. Had to cut my pants off due to swelling after work to get them off. 

Roofed with a fractured shin bone. Pitch of the roof helped keep the weight off the leg.


----------



## mic687 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a bulging disk in my back that can cause back spasams that will stop you dead in your tracks. I woke up one morning with my back locking up and still climbed and remover two large ash trees being very careful how I moved. I also once hung up a poplar top and when I spun it out it kicked back and clobbered me and dam near knocked me out, I thought I was hurt bad when I got my sences back. I was wearing ppe but my left eye still swelled half shut and my ear was bleeding but I still got 6 more trees down. You should have seen the look on the home owners face when he saw mine, don't you want to stop your hurt he says. I told him I'll be alright and finished the job and got my money. tree work ain't for sissy boys.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 13, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> was reading the thread about lookin for a climber in iowa



You are referring to me.
The worst pain for me is tomorrow ( because I dread the mourning's) Everyday I deal with it, literally. The only way I can describe it is, get hit in the neck with a bat, right on the spine, between the shoulders. Sounds like someone popping bubble wrap when I get up in the am. 
The kids need new video games and the dogga needs food!
So I keep putting one foot in front of the other, waiting for the superstar to show up and take the rains. 
Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 13, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Roofed with a fractured shin bone. Pitch of the roof helped keep the weight off the leg.



lol..


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 13, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Worst pain? Continued to work through the day and then after after the boss hit me with a log he was grabbing with the excavator. Instead of picking the log while positioned perpendicular to the it, he was off to an angle. He closed the excavator thumb on the log which then clamped it square to the excavator and batted me 15' across the lot. Branch stub hit he square in back of the leg. Had to cut my pants off due to swelling after work to get them off.
> 
> Roofed with a fractured shin bone. Pitch of the roof helped keep the weight off the leg.



Whenever an operator hits someone with a machine a shovel should go right into their hands.


----------



## tree md (Aug 13, 2010)

I broke a bone in my left hand. The doctor put a cast on it and I cut it off the next day and went to work. Only long term damage is that my pinky sticks out when I drink a beer. Makes me look sophisticated... 

I also stuck a gaff completely through my big toe one morning on the first tree. I climbed 9 trees that day and got paid.

I also had a 1 foot diameter limb that was under tension slam my big toe like a sledge hammer when I was doing storm work. It was my very first cut on my very first job of that storm. I finished the job, got paid, went home and put a red hot needle through my purple toenail. Black blood hit the ceiling it was under so much pressure but it was like instant relief. Took a couple of month of working everyday through the storm damage for my nail to finally fall off.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

I probably told this story before but I almost burnt my thumb off trying to free up the rope in a massive spruce after I butt-hitched the top out of it. The rope had dug such a deep groove into the bark of this spruce that it jammed right up and wouldn't go down. I jiggled the rope after the groundie took off all the wraps and zoom she went with my thumb pinched between the rope and spar. Stole a good chunk of my skin and I rained blood on the groundies as I chunked it down. Climbed and trimmed 2 or 3 good sized pines afterward.


----------



## tree md (Aug 13, 2010)

Not quite as bad as that Blakes but I got my left hand pinned by a top onetime. I was roping like a 20' top, Prolly 6-8" diameter where I was making my cut. I was using a webbing sling and biner for a false crotch to lower it with. I used my left hand to kind of throw the butt for some reason, can't remember, I was trying to guide it a little for some reason and the webbing sling and biner caught my hand and pinched it up against the tree. It was prolly a thousand pound top and it hurt like hell. I couldn't let my guys lower it because it was catching my hand. I was finally able to budge it just enough to get my hand out from under it. I had the perfect indention of a biner in the top of my hand for about a week after that and still have a small scar where the pressure damaged a little skin tissue. Anyway, I finished the tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Anyway, I finished the tree.



Hell yeah, bud.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot one.

Up in a maple, 30' or so, cutting spars when one of them swung around on the rope and crshed my knee between the log and the remaining tree trunk. Spiking down was a blast!:censored:


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Aug 13, 2010)

When I was workin on a large maple near hot lines. I had to let a piece pivot on the rope to clear the line. I didn't want it to swing back so I didn't tie the butt. The branch split as it hinged and it spun around the back side of the trunk and drilled me. I was seeing stars and a broken branch left about an 8" gash below my right shoulder blade. The ho was watching. Asked if I was ok I said yeah and got the rest of the tree down. Lucky it didn't kill me. It was too big a piece. About 800#. Made me realize maybe I'm not young and bullet proof. Couldn't move the next morning.


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 13, 2010)

It's almost always when the ho is watching...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 13, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> ( because I dread the mourning's) Everyday I deal with it, literally.



Have they had you on Tramadol yet? It helps me sleep, and I wake up with less pain then if i don't take it.

Then again, I've never been blown up either....


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 14, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Have they had you on Tramadol



Yep, in the beginning, they tried all kinds of meds, I have a week stomach when it comes to narcotics, I guess that's good! They had me on Morphine, and that was too much, made me drool!, Baclofen is my savior, strongest muscle relaxer, designed to replace methadone for heroin addicts! 
Good stuff, don't feel a buzz and I don't drool, but I can crack my neck to relive the binding


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 14, 2010)

Usually I take one, but I can work on two tramadol, and sometimes go to bed with three + one naproxin. Combinative therapy is what works best for me, no single med will get me through the night.

None of it works well without PT, but the VA methods did nothing for me. I found a place 5 min from home that has done wonders, which I could get the VA to pay for some of it.

They do pay for accupuncture and manual therapy from a certified master in Traditional Chinese Medicine. I do not beleive everything TCM has to offer, btu i have seen results with the accu/massage (just do not call it massage to them!) She puts three needles in the back of my head and my nasal/sinus cavities do not clog up.


----------



## treevet (Aug 14, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, in the beginning, they tried all kinds of meds, I have a week stomach when it comes to narcotics, I guess that's good! They had me on Morphine, and that was too much, made me drool!, Baclofen is my savior, strongest muscle relaxer, designed to replace methadone for heroin addicts!
> Good stuff, don't feel a buzz and I don't drool, but I can crack my neck to relive the binding



muscle relaxers will relax a certain muscle you had not intended fwiw :check:.

Fell outta a tree and broke 3 ribs on a limb halfway down and worked all afternoon but had to take a few days off after a splinter punctured my lung in bed that night. Broke some ribs in football in highschool. Laughing and sneezing are scary just thinking about.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 21, 2010)

3 herniated disks in my lower back, work with it daily and it's no fun Going to get a cortizone/steroid shot in my spine in 3 days and not looking forward to that either but its getting to the point were either these shots are going to work or it's surgery time come winter. Been dealing with the bad disks for 10 years now with just excercise (Stretching) an Advil but as of lately its really slowing me down and I have a long way untill retirement..


----------



## treevet (Aug 21, 2010)

custom8726 said:


> 3 herniated disks in my lower back, work with it daily and it's no fun Going to get a cortizone/steroid shot in my spine in 3 days and not looking forward to that either but its getting to the point were either these shots are going to work or it's surgery time come winter. Been dealing with the bad disks for 10 years now with just excercise (Stretching) an Advil but as of lately its really slowing me down and I have a long way untill retirement..



I have had the back issues and "pain management" is a chore. Hard to think about much else with back issues.

Right now I am nursing a strained achilles tendon for 3 weeks from a sports injury. Anybody got any insight into cutting rehab time on this one that is tought to heal?


----------



## tree md (Aug 21, 2010)

After reading this thread it makes me realize how lucky I am to still be able to do the job without having to take meds or serious pain management. I've taken a couple of hard knocks but thank God I can still do it and not have to medicate.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> :check:. Laughing and sneezing are scary just thinking about.



a guy I climb for every now an then cracked 3 ribs, I forget how. Anyway, hes a heavy smoker and caught bronchitus while his ribs were broke. Took 3-4 times the normal time to heal. Ive never broke a rib, but from what i hear , i know i dont wana


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 22, 2010)

NO DOUBT! I would love to feel the same way that I did when I came home from boot camp (20 years ago!), we are all broken up! Just as it is natural for a Judo Black Belt to have a ACL rip, is it natural for us to have bad disc' in our spine?


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 22, 2010)

anyone here ever been the only climber on a $10g crane day? I love doin it just to see how much gets done, but its not realy worth it cuz i walk funny for 2 days and my whole body hurts.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 22, 2010)

This is an interesting subject for me. I have been dealing with a lot of old impact damage, gravity is my current enemy, hauling my sorry ass around can be enough effort that doing anything useful is limited. The stuff that broke outright isn't as much of a problem as the stuff that got knocked out of line, some things got repeated events.
I do asprin, lots of it, I will avoid anything else for as long as I can. My Doc offers Vicodin everytime I see her, that road has no end. For now I can still ignore the pain, I can get away with that for a period of time, but it is getting tougher to do. I hit the Rye pretty hard, it works as well as anything and is a traditional pain controll.


----------



## treevet (Aug 22, 2010)

I rode the ball for hours Fri. Much easier on the bod than really climbing (no spikes). I am 61.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> I rode the ball for hours Fri. Much easier on the bod than really climbing (no spikes). I am 61.



jesus man how do you do it?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 22, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> jesus man how do you do it?



He is "the treevet"!


----------



## treevet (Aug 22, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> jesus man how do you do it?



lay off the cream donuts, go to the gym daily and develop a high thresh hold for pain.

Oh, and love the job


----------



## treevet (Aug 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> He is "the treevet"!



and you are the "Tree Doctor Medical Specialisths.....":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> and you are the "Tree Doctor Medical Specialisths.....":hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, but you can just call me "Master Daddy Sir".. or simply Master Daddy if you wish. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Aug 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but you can just call me "Master Daddy Sir".. or simply Master Daddy if you wish. :hmm3grin2orange:



I got a buddy named Don Bates....you can imagine what we call him...lol...any relation?:yourock:


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 22, 2010)

the worste pain i ever had to work with is now i got a hole the size of a nickle that goes straight to my stomache. it bleeds and pusses everyday and the staples that they have put in it are working thier way out through the skin.

this hole has been open for over 2 years now im still trying to find a doctore that can help me fix it.

the reason for it being thier was when i was hospitilized it was my peg tube site for feeding. i was on lifesupport for almost a year.


----------



## treevet (Aug 22, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> the worste pain i ever had to work with is now i got a hole the size of a nickle that goes straight to my stomache. it bleeds and pusses everyday and the staples that they have put in it are working thier way out through the skin.
> 
> this hole has been open for over 2 years now im still trying to find a doctore that can help me fix it.
> 
> the reason for it being thier was when i was hospitilized it was my peg tube site for feeding. i was on lifesupport for almost a year.



Damn man, you need a good doctor to straighten that out. Biggest worry would be entrance for infection I would think. Take care of that and good luck.


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Damn man, you need a good doctor to straighten that out. Biggest worry would be entrance for infection I would think. Take care of that and good luck.



ya i want to get it fixed in the worst way but one doctor told me it might just tear open again and im going to see another in a few days. but im also still trying to put it off for a little bit because buisness is booming at the moment. and the 6-8 week heal time will cost me probably 5-6 thousand with the cost of running your own buisness.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 22, 2010)

Not pain, really, more weakness.

Waking up at three AM with a five-star asthma attack, not being able to catch my breath for two-hours and not getting any sleep afterwords. Then having to leave for work dead tired and feeling like I've been beaten with a tire iron.

Those are the fun days.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 22, 2010)

I know what you mean but mine is an allergy to mold spores when it gets damp outside. An inhaler fixes the problem with two blasts but I hate to do it. :angry2:


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 22, 2010)

custom8726 said:


> 3 herniated disks in my lower back, work with it daily and it's no fun Going to get a cortizone/steroid shot in my spine in 3 days and not looking forward to that either but its getting to the point were either these shots are going to work or it's surgery time come winter. Been dealing with the bad disks for 10 years now with just excercise (Stretching) an Advil but as of lately its really slowing me down and I have a long way untill retirement..



I should add my back problems did not stem from tree work, nor did 90% of all my other broken/torn/ripped/puncture, wounds. I have taken some pretty good hits over the last 13 years doing tree work but nothing a few stitches couldn't take care of (Only Once) Also fractured my tibula when a log spun and landed on my leg working in 18" of snow (Still finished the job)... All of my more serious injury's were recreationally based, Mostly racing Motocross but some just screwing off,, bridge jumping, wake boarding,wrestling/fighting etc, etc.. Now at 32 I am really feeling the affects, but still stay active and off the pills and/or drugs to compensate for the pain (Other then Advil).. Presently I am slowing down recreationally and doing things more inteligently with my buisness, Honestly I physically work half as hard as I used to and make 3 times the money. Point being of this rambling on is, IMHO, Staying mentally strong, not relying on doctors or pills and remaining active (If Possible) is key for pain managment, that and learning to work smarter or around your injury's in ways they dont hinder or slow your income/company down even if in realtiy your are physically moving a bit slower... I know at only 32 I have a long ways to go (Hopefully) but I hope to keep the above mentality and keep doing the things I love to do. Seeing you guys alot further up in years then myself still getting it done is inspiring and I hope to be physically able to do this type of work for a long time to come aswell.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 22, 2010)

jimmy was bafefoot water skiing and gashed his heal real bad. took 2 years to heal. Still climbed and dragged brush for us everyday the whole time.


----------



## tree md (Aug 22, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> anyone here ever been the only climber on a $10g crane day? I love doin it just to see how much gets done, but its not realy worth it cuz i walk funny for 2 days and my whole body hurts.



Yes I have. 

Picked three trees over a house. Two were around 4-5' DBH and one was prolly 2' DBH. 10 hours in spikes. Had to climb to every rigging point because the owner of the crane service won't allow you to ride the ball. Had to pay 12 hours crane time including 2 hours travel time, 4 hours at time and a half. We loaded out most of the wood as it came off the chokers. Had a decent pile of limb logs in the front but my guys knocked it out in 6 hours the next day. 16 hours total in the job. I walked away with a cool 7 G's.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 22, 2010)

The worst one was when I got my first dump truck - just an ol' 80's 1 ton. I was scraping the cork gasket of my valve covers with a screw driver. It wasn't coming off easy, and once a piece broke free, my hand came right down to the metal lip of the cover. It's just like a tin can lid, and it cut open my pointing finger knuckle. 

There was blood squirting and all of that BS. I had to get it scrubbed out and stitched. I put a brace on it and a leather glove, and carried on with the full workload - PAAAAAAAAIN....... and cuss words when ever it hot hit or turned wrong. Everything is screwy with a bad pointing finger - everything from pulling the trigger on the saw to picking up brush. I had to relearn how to type, and re-relearn how to type when it healed enough.

It took 3 months before I could bend it at all again, and another couple of months before it didn't hurt any. Joints don't heal easily or good at all. I still can't bend it all the way. It makes a nice impression in a river boat pirate captain sort of way.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 22, 2010)

ForTheAction said:


> The worst one was when I got my first dump truck - just an ol' 80's 1 ton. I was scraping the cork gasket of my valve covers with a screw driver. It wasn't coming off easy, and once a piece broke free, my hand came right down to the metal lip of the cover. It's just like a tin can lid, and it cut open my pointing finger knuckle.
> 
> There was blood squirting and all of that BS. I had to get it scrubbed out and stitched. I put a brace on it and a leather glove, and carried on with the full workload - PAAAAAAAAIN....... and cuss words when ever it hot hit or turned wrong. Everything is screwy with a bad pointing finger - everything from pulling the trigger on the saw to picking up brush. I had to relearn how to type, and re-relearn how to type when it healed enough.
> 
> It took 3 months before I could bend it at all again, and another couple of months before it didn't hurt any. Joints don't heal easily or good at all. I still can't bend it all the way. It makes a nice impression in a river boat pirate captain sort of way.



Please tell me it was a chevy.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 22, 2010)

lemme see here...ran a saw across the top of my leg, went and got stitches, came back and finished the job, worked one miserable summer with a torn ACL and meniscus (sp?) on my right knee that I still have not had repaired yet, took a little fall out of a tree, didn't break anything but was pretty sore for about 3 months and doing tree jobs in that 3 months was pretty miserable, then just last august crushed my left thumb in the wood splitter when a piece of wood turned on me, surprisingly it did not effect my climbing too much. Currently I have a small bulge on my right wrist that looks like an alien is trying to pop out of there. This is where I have already had surgery for Carpal Tunnel so I am kind of wondering what the heck is going on there. Yeah this work is not for sissies.


----------



## TonyX3M (Aug 23, 2010)

Broke 2 ribs coming down from the roof of a house with tree on top of it, when the ladder slipped away - I was holding 359 in my hand. Landed on top of the sideways ladder but never did let the saw touch the ground -what can I say -I'm an dummy - and of course the tree got removed. Oh and I had to sleep two weeks in my recliner - could not lay down - tried it once, but needed help to get back up cause' I couldn't breathe


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 23, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Please tell me it was a chevy.



LOL

:monkey:














LOL


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont know what to say. I hope we can learn alot from this thread, yet at the same time I almost wish I didnt start it cuz some of you guys are turning my stomach or making me cringe


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 23, 2010)

my buddy johnny, the 1 that caught bronchitus with the broke ribs had a polesaw come loose on him after he hung it in a tree he was in. he has the most wonderfull scar on the top of his index or middle finger from where he threw his hand up to block his face. he went to the hospital and the doctor told him, {i love this line} how do you expect me to sew shredded wheat back together?


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 23, 2010)

P.P.S. never hammer in a wedge too hard. you never know when itll pop back and give you your first (and only) stitches/facial scar. STILL GOT ALL MY TEETH!!! YEA!!!!!


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, also never throw a pole saw in anger or frustration......


----------



## tree md (Aug 23, 2010)

How bout' never say #### it period... Steady as she goes boys...


----------



## tree md (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's the deal: It's a hard knock job guys. Not everyone can do it. As I have become very aware of this past week a smooth talker can sell it but not necessarily have the wherewithal to do it. I hire and fire guys everyday. Most aren't cut out for it. If you're getting the job done and have been doing it awhile without getting hurt then count your blessings. If you haven't been hurt at it yet then you ain't been at it long enough...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVb8U0eWouE


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 23, 2010)

tree md said:


> If you haven't been hurt at it yet then you ain't been at it long enough...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVb8U0eWouE



Man ,ain't that the truth.



Had back problems for 15 years now.
One day I showed up on the job feeling fine ,sat down to buckle up my spurs and that was all she wrote....Two groundies had to carry me to my truck,then drive me home. Ended up missing 3 more days that week.
I guess back pain and tree work go hand in hand.
Finished many a tree with back tightening up on me.Keep the saw running and try to not think about it.

That's what you get for thinking you're ''superman'' when you're young.

Now my boy does the same stupid stuff,in spite of all the advise from myself and other elders with bad backs.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 23, 2010)

Although they always seem minor, we all figure you have to take a hit every day on the job. Once you take the hit for the day, you're all set. The rest of the day is safe.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty (Aug 23, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> anyone here ever been the only climber on a $10g crane day? I love doin it just to see how much gets done, but its not realy worth it cuz i walk funny for 2 days and my whole body hurts.




you feel like that cause you doing it wrong. minus the times i've run the crane or let the new guy climb (last thursday) ive climbed every job we've done in the past year and change. every single job. i play golf if we get out at 4 (rarely during the week) and play every sunday for sure and saturday too if we happen to have it off.

crane goes out daily.

i will partake in some advil liquid gels on the odd occasion but that about it.

work smarter.


----------



## tree md (Aug 23, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you feel like that cause you doing it wrong. minus the times i've run the crane or let the new guy climb (last thursday) ive climbed every job we've done in the past year and change. every single job. i play golf if we get out at 4 (rarely during the week) and play every sunday for sure and saturday too if we happen to have it off.
> 
> crane goes out daily.
> 
> ...



Justin, love ya to death kid but wait til you hit 40...


----------



## treevet (Aug 24, 2010)

40 ha!
What are we thinkin the hard part here is?

The tying into the ball....the riding through the air sitting in your saddle.....the setting 1 or a few chokers......the rapelling down to the cut on the climbing line....the standing on spikes and a crotch if available.....or the starting the saw and making a couple of cuts and waving bye bye .....or standing there waiting for the ball to come back....?

Tough stuff, no doubt :help:

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 24, 2010)

tree md said:


> Here's the deal: It's a hard knock job guys. Not everyone can do it. As I have become very aware of this past week a smooth talker can sell it but not necessarily have the wherewithal to do it. I hire and fire guys everyday. Most aren't cut out for it. If you're getting the job done and have been doing it awhile without getting hurt then count your blessings. If you haven't been hurt at it yet then you ain't been at it long enough...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVb8U0eWouE




Can I get a AMEN!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> 40 ha!
> What are we thinkin the hard part here is?
> 
> The tying into the ball....the riding through the air sitting in your saddle.....the setting 1 or a few chokers......the rapelling down to the cut on the climbing line....the standing on spikes and a crotch if available.....or the starting the saw and making a couple of cuts and waving bye bye .....or standing there waiting for the ball to come back....?
> ...



Lol!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Lol!



Seems someone's looking to make waves this morning. I'm usually as exhausted after a crane day as I am a regular one. But we all know why. So what's easier on the body? Bucket or crane?


----------



## treevet (Aug 24, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Seems someone's looking to make waves this morning. I'm usually as exhausted after a crane day as I am a regular one. But we all know why. So what's easier on the body? Bucket or crane?



Thought we were comparing "hard" to climbing (with or without spikes) and rigging (none nec w/ the crane).

Your prob bm obviously is not being able to ride the ball....and a marked inexperience in crane jobs.

There is a lot more physicallity to bucket jobs most do not realize that is related to the speed of work and ability to "tear" a tree apart. Pushing huge pieces, holding and tossing from over roofs (rooves?), headlocking huge pieces and putting them in the bucket or holding with one hand and booming to an opening, by pass cutting and breaking off big pieces and then tossing.....etc etc etc.:chainsawguy:


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Seems someone's looking to make waves this morning. I'm usually as exhausted after a crane day as I am a regular one. But we all know why. So what's easier on the body? Bucket or crane?



I'm just glad I never got into the Crane thing. I think it has made me a better climber having to figure things out for myself in a tree - without the aid of heavy equipment.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

I've used a Crane four or five times in my career. I have never refused a tree either.. call me oldschool, ignorant, or whatever.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I'm just glad I never got into the Crane thing. I think it has made me a better climber having to figure things out for myself in a tree - without the aid of heavy equipment.



I see what you're saying, bro, but you're always going to have those situations that you'll need to figure out when you can't get equipment to the tree. Using a crane when you can get it in just makes more sense in my situation at least. When I get a bucket the times that I get a crane on site will be more few and far between than they are now but it will still happen. Personally, I wish I had spent some saddle time with a big outfit prior to starting my own show. It's a different game with the crane and I learn more every time I do it. If I had had the experience in the past working under guys that really knew their #### it would be a much less stressful situation whenever I bring one in and the tab is on me.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I've used a Crane four or five times in my career. I have never refused a tree either.. call me oldschool, ignorant, or whatever.



Another thing I consider when bringing in a crane is appearances. On that oak on Friday I had the whole ####### block standing there watching me tear apart the tree. I put on a ####### show and no one on that street will forget the name they saw on my trucks. Not only did I get to make my job easier I got some killer advertising for my biz.


----------



## treevet (Aug 24, 2010)

I was just trying to rough things up a little.

The difficulty in crane work is that you often are cutting in very awkward positions dictated by the speed of the job and often you have little movement without a high crotch or just bucked into the stem.

Ideal situation is a big bucket and a crane and then you can get in the ideal position for the cut with little or hopefully no jeopardy in safety to yourself.

My job Fri was a blind one btwn op and me with my gm the spottermidway between 2 tight houses. After one cut the op for whatever reason dropped the piece (huge log) below the cut. If I was tied into that side there would have been no chance of escape and massive injuries in best scenario.

Another time he kept snugging the choker with the engine gunned and I thought the choker was going to explode. 

More nervous stress in craners.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Another thing I consider when bringing in a crane is appearances. On that oak on Friday I had the whole ####### block standing there watching me tear apart the tree. I put on a ####### show and no one on that street will forget the name they saw on my trucks. Not only did I get to make my job easier I got some killer advertising for my biz.



You mean "standing there watching the Crane tear the tree apart". Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You mean "standing there watching the Crane tear the tree apart". Lol.



Grrr. lol. ####


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Grrr. lol. ####



Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> I was just trying to rough things up a little.
> 
> The difficulty in crane work is that you often are cutting in very awkward positions dictated by the speed of the job and often you have little movement without a high crotch or just bucked into the stem.
> 
> Ideal situation is a big bucket and a crane and then you can get in the ideal position for the cut with little or hopefully no jeopardy in safety to yourself.



Very rarely do I see a tree that can be done efficiently with both bucket and crane. I find it hard to set just the crane and chip truck up on most jobs much less another heavy rig, but then again, I don't look at the setup the same way a bucket bunny would either. 

The TIP thing is another one that became an issue for me on Friday. It was a pain for the CO to work around but without being able to ride the ball I was very hesitant to lose my TIP. Planning cuts based on crane reach, weight of pick, interference of wires, my line, other branches, etc. made it a whole new world of things to consider. Tons of up and down as we disassembled that ##### piece by piece.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Lol.



Shouldn't you be out washing your trucks or something? lol


----------



## treevet (Aug 24, 2010)

> Very rarely do I see a tree that can be done efficiently with both bucket and crane. I find it hard to set just the crane and chip truck up on most jobs much less another heavy rig,



that is because you don't have a bucket I am guessing. maybe also because you are relatively new in the biz




> but then again, I don't look at the setup the same way a bucket bunny would either


. 

even more evidence you do not have a bucket. this is generally the way a low income tree service refers to someone with a bucket. Another reference is usually where the non bucket guy portrays himself as "more artistic" without a bucket lol and a better climber.hahahah 

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to admit bucket work does get boring, and sometimes I find myself complaining about it.. but then I tell myself "aww, poor baby is bored making $200 an hour".


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> this is generally the way a low income tree service refers to someone with a bucket. Another reference is usually where the non bucket guy portrays himself as "more artistic" without a bucket lol and a better climber.hahahah
> 
> .


[/QUOTE]

lol. I just use that term here to bust your guys balls. Mainly I use it describe lawn jockeys that buy buckets and are now real "tree men". Lotsa those round these parts. I'll get a bucket one of these days and join the ranks. You can't deny the production increasing, energy saving, and money making benefits of one for too long. My hat's off to guys like you and mds that step out of your buckets on the regular without a moments hesitation. Bunny. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

lol. I just use that term here to bust your guys balls. Mainly I use it describe lawn jockeys that buy buckets and are now real "tree men". Lotsa those round these parts. I'll get a bucket one of these days and join the ranks. You can't deny the production increasing, energy saving, and money making benefits of one for too long. My hat's off to guys like you and mds that step out of your buckets on the regular without a moments hesitation. Bunny. lol[/QUOTE]

Oh, dont go playing all nicey, nice now, just cuz tv put you over his lap and spanked your ass back there..


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 24, 2010)

broken ankle early in the day, climbed many trees that day on the ROW and walked about 1/2 mile out hauling my gear back to the truck at the days end, didn't know the ankle was broken till the next day when I couldn't stand on it and it was black, blue and yellow and the size of my knee and I went to the doc...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this a pain management thread or a "TELL ME WAR STORIES THREAD" by a bunch of sissies , cause I have been working with a bad knee bad ankle sore insteps and numerous small limb injuries and have only left a job once , thats cause I passed out in the tree and needed Ariel rescue to be brought down after I put a hanger pole hook right through my elbow tearing my bicep and half bleeding to death , If I didn't't pass out I would have come down and driven myself there....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, dont go playing all nicey, nice now, just cuz tv put you over his lap and spanked your ass back there..




What? You wanted a flame war? I'll take the climber's side... If you take two equal climbers and send one out to work without a bucket for a few years and the other one to work with a bucket which one will be the better climber in the end? The bucket man may still be good, and be a better overall tree guy but the climber will kick his ass on a manual any day of the week. Same thing as your argument against cranes. You take two equal climbers/bucketmen and send them out ( one with a bucket and one with a crane ) for a few years who will be sharper in the bucket? The crane guy will be more well rounded but the dude who was forced to do every tree with a bucket will be better at that aspect simply because of experience and day to day operation. It's a new game at each level and should be treated as such.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> There is a lot more physicallity to bucket jobs most do not realize that is related to the speed of work and ability to "tear" a tree apart. Pushing huge pieces, holding and tossing from over roofs (rooves?), headlocking huge pieces and putting them in the bucket or holding with one hand and booming to an opening, by pass cutting and breaking off big pieces and then tossing.....etc etc etc.:chainsawguy:



:agree2:
Aw somebody who knows how to make full use of a bucket.
Not much use for a rigging line .once the tree is down to bucket height.
Usually faster to hold ,throw, swing,fill the bucket up around you etc.,as you described.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 24, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is this a pain management thread or a "TELL ME WAR STORIES THREAD" by a bunch of sissies , cause I have been working with a bad knee ...



Um... Wasn't that another war story?



Me? I'm a sissy. When I get hurt, I go get fixed up. 
(Most of the time. When I think the doctors will do me any good)


----------



## treevet (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> lol. I just use that term here to bust your guys balls. Mainly I use it describe lawn jockeys that buy buckets and are now real "tree men". Lotsa those round these parts. I'll get a bucket one of these days and join the ranks. You can't deny the production increasing, energy saving, and money making benefits of one for too long. My hat's off to guys like you and mds that step out of your buckets on the regular without a moments hesitation. Bunny. lol





> Oh, dont go playing all nicey, nice now, just cuz tv put you over his lap and spanked your ass back there..



Whose your daddy?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Aug 24, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:
> Aw somebody who knows how to make full use of a bucket.
> Not much use for a rigging line .once the tree is down to bucket height.
> Usually faster to hold ,throw, swing,fill the bucket up around you etc.,as you described.



right on ozzy...

All l take up in the bucket is 2 or 3 six, eight and ten foot lanyards with a spliced end the latter 3/4 inch and other 2 half inch....all double braids.

Anything I cannot push or toss or if I want to take out a huge branch/lead....I just hang em and carve em up. Forget all that slow ass rigging stuff. If a limb is not open for a straight drop chances are if butt hitched with the lanyard.....it will be open hanging straight down.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 24, 2010)

Big Cranes, Big Buckets, Big Chippers, is were its at  I have posted numerous times on this subbject (Been awhile now) But after spending my first 8 years in the tree bizz free climbing everything  to working for bigger outfits with buckets and cranes :monkey: to having my own thing the last 5 years I have put my time in from (Almost) every scenario.. While I can understand not having the capital to make big equipment purchases on your own in the begining, I can assure you if you get in a position were you can buy, rent, or lease big boy toys you will never go back. MY company aswell as plenty of other guys (bigger then us) on here can attest to the fact that getting in/out and to the next job will bring in substantially greater amounts of income for the company at the end of the year,, even after the payments, rentals, etc... Anyways back on topic, got my steriod/cortozone shots in my back today, for the first time Left there and got a beer  While I still feel far from 100% it made a substantial improvment in my abilty to move freely, Hopefully it will be a one time deal and continue to get better from here. Did I say back pain sucks!!! :censored: LOL....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 25, 2010)

buckets are in the way on crane work. just another piece of equipment to tear up the lawn with. the only time i use a bucket is on trees all up in the wires. other than that the bucket on our crew (when we take it out) is just the lunch wagon.


----------



## treevet (Aug 25, 2010)

A big bucket and a crane, if they fit, is without a doubt the fastest and safest way to do big removals. Just because you do not do them with a bucket does not in any way indicate correctness. By the time the crane has made its cycle I will usually have 3 chokers set if nec and also if you need to get in the perfect cutting position....then you can easily put yourself in that position. If it is a huge lateral then I can easily set a couple of balanced choke points while you are fumbling around trying to climb out there and set them off the ball or a tie in point you may have salvaged to come down on the lateral and awkwardly and time consumingly set the 2 chokes.

They cannot always both fit but if they can....it is without doubt the best way to do the crane job.

I saw you over there on the Buzz yesterday raising a big ruckus with 10 plus pages of the usual I am the best stuff but you are wrong on this point. I have even used 2 cranes on a real dead tree rather than climbing off the ball on a real barkless dead one.

You may have yourself at the big cheese up there in the northeast doing big crane removals but plenty of big trees are being taken down all over the country by less loud barking types. One year doing craners (granted daily) and you recently destroyed an expensive saw.....some humbleness may be an asset at times.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 25, 2010)

oldirty said:


> buckets are in the way on crane work. just another piece of equipment to tear up the lawn with. the only time i use a bucket is on trees all up in the wires. other than that the bucket on our crew (when we take it out) is just the lunch wagon.



I agree,,,, at times..  Our bucket is probably used on 30% of our crane jobs and makes life alot easier when the circumstances allow. If the room is there and its a real PITA tree full of laterals I will use the bucket everytime I can. It just saves were and tear on the body aswell as being safer in most instances. That said, I see plenty of other tree company's around here without climbers doing crane work out of buckets they have no buisness doing IMO.. They just reach as high as they can with the bucket, set the straps and hope it all goes well  The funny thing is your average joe watching the job has no idea the tops flipping and jarring the sh!t out the crane are not how it should be done. Not Safe for the bucket truck operator, crane OP or anyone else in the imediate area with the flying debre that goes along with the above methods.. A 100 - 120" spider lift would be ideal as far as buckets and crane work go together. Pretty much if the crane is on the job the tree is way taller then your typical tree companys 55-60' bucket causing a more dangerous situaution then if you just sacked up and climbed it. Point being I see both sides of the arguement and think there is a fine line when and where the bucket truck should be used when doing crane removals.


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 25, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is this a pain management thread or a "TELL ME WAR STORIES THREAD" by a bunch of sissies , cause I have been working with a bad knee bad ankle sore insteps and numerous small limb injuries and have only left a job once , thats cause I passed out in the tree and needed Ariel rescue to be brought down after I put a hanger pole hook right through my elbow tearing my bicep and half bleeding to death , If I didn't't pass out I would have come down and driven myself there....


seems to be a bucket vs crane vs climbing thread...


----------



## tree md (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never done a crane job with a bucket but I can see where one would be real handy if not absolutely necessary on some dead trees.

Every set up and each set of circumstances is different. I have gotten several jobs where the client has asked me if I climb or use a bucket. When I tell them that I climb they say good, the last guy to bid wanted to use a bucket and I don't want him to drive it in my yard. Had a guy underbid me on a storm damage job. He had a bucket and didn't climb. I had given the people an excellent price while I had the crane set up at the house next door. I could have reached the tree and done it in an hour or two from the same location I was set up next door. They wanted to get another estimate. Fine. Well the guy came in below my price with his bucket but he couldn't access the tree without coming in from my clients property... Which she refused. She didn't want her yard tore up after we had already worked to keep everything clean. The guy got money from the people up front, got just a little of what he could reach from the street and split with their money. He was an out of towner. They asked me to come in and give them a revised bid after the guy took off with their money. I could have done it without a crane but it would have taken me longer. Would have been more expensive to call the crane back out there and they were expecting a lower price since the bucket guy had taken maybe 25 feet off of the tree... It was still on the house. Some people are just clueless. I walked away from it.

That being said, if you have the equipment you would be a fool not to use it. I stopped and watched the largest tree outfit in my area work a job one day. They were taking down two trees simultaneously. They had a guy in a spider lift taking one down in the front yard with a crane and had a climber in the back rigging one down. Wasn't really necessary to use a lift and crane on the one in the front but they have the equipment and I'm sure it saved time in labor using it. I have worked for a few larger services and I have always tried to pay attention and learn how they do it. These older successful guys didn't get where they're at by just blind luck.

I don't have a bucket. I'm a small time outfit that does big work. My niche is large takedowns and hazard trees with little or no access. I do the same work as the big time outfits but on some jobs I'm a little slower because I don't have the equipment they do. I have low overhead and zero debt. I own every piece of equipment I have. That's the way I like it. I don't care to go into debt with a bucket or my own crane. I do however hope to acquire that equipment someday if business ever picks back up in my area. Right now I don't do enough volume to justify the expense.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 25, 2010)

treevet said:


> One year doing craners (granted daily) and you recently destroyed an expensive saw.....some humbleness may be an asset at times.



never thought i would say this but are you treetarded? ive been climbing off a crane for about 5 of the 7 yrs ive been climbing. not one year. those other 2 years were strictly climbing and then within the 7yrs ive been in the climbing aspect of the game a bucket has been part of it.

been in the game 11yrs now.

i'll say it here, on the buzz, and to anyone willing to listen or read what i say. i am the man. i am the type of worker that an owner f'n loves to have around.

so what about that saw man. ive made more than enough money for the company to afford a new saw. i was more heart broken for that saw than anyone else. never mind the loot which i offered to repay. i made a mistake i openly admitted to and it was due to the fact that i had already put in a solid 60hrs that week up to that friday afternoon it happened. i was beat and didn't see the right choke point. oops. chit happened and i paid the price as well. lesson learned.

do i have your 40 years? not yet. i will if life doesn't get me first.

you may not be often but you wrong on this one. i can and am willingly going to guarantee that any tree you think you can back your beater crane up to and bring that big obnoxious bucket to we'd have it down faster and safer. the whole time me laughing at you. i'd even be more than willing to put up a weeks pay saying we'd smother your effort.

i AM that good, dave. 

call john (the owner of marquis tree) or dave (crane op/ operations manager) for yourself and ask if i don't bring the funk. they love the attitude i play the game with and know i am all about getting the job done.

bark all you want old man but your toothless mouth got no bite on this one.



edit: actually longer than 7 years cause i started climbing before i quit drinking.....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 25, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have even used 2 cranes on a real dead tree rather than climbing off the ball on a real barkless dead one.



then you lied to me. i asked you previously about this very scenario and you said you never did it...........

besides you wasting money bringing that 2nd crane in. again. you dont need it.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 25, 2010)

What I miss?


----------



## mr. holden wood (Aug 25, 2010)

You may have yourself at the big cheese up there in the northeast doing big crane removals but plenty of big trees are being taken down all over the country by less loud barking types. One year doing craners (granted daily) and you recently destroyed an expensive saw.....some humbleness may be an asset at times.[/QUOTE]

OD is the paris hilton of tree work but I wouldn't bust his balls over a smashed snatched saw. Every now and then a climber is going to do some property damage or break a piece of equipment. You owners need realize that it's the cost of running a business. That saw was payed off before ten am the next day lighten up.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 25, 2010)

That's funny......I thought this was a pain management thread......


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm gonna stay out of this but I do seem to remember someone turning down some overhang work cause they didn't have a crane and made a big to do about it then the work was finished by a climber and no crane......


cranes are NOT a necessity in this business, did they have cranes 100 years ago, hell no.....


Oopps.....did I say that out loud....


back on track with pain management: I use advil and aleve....


----------



## tree md (Aug 25, 2010)

My name's Bennet and I ain't in it...

I like to drink a beer or two after work to ease the sore muscles.


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 25, 2010)

are we grown men on here (well, I am) or is this a pissing match at the grade school play ground....


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dang, can't believe i've been ignoring this thread!opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## capetrees (Aug 26, 2010)

:arg:

Once again, a legit thread hijacked by egoman


----------



## stihlboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok guys you have two options stop the arguing and let it go, or you both can recieve a temporary ban to cool off


this thread is getting too personal to go on the way it is,


----------



## treevet (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...69354461744?q=song justine youtube&FORM=VIRE2

:yourock:


----------



## oldirty (Aug 26, 2010)

alright, Gayve. 



listen. you ain't that good. i had a little gander at your website and looked at your setup. nothing impressive to me there. all that stuff out this way would put in in the average catergory at best. you'd be in the dime a dozen group out this way. 

2 man band with neither a hard hat amongst ya. 

doing it as long as you have and still running those chitboxes makes it seem you been stealing from your own company for just as long as you been running it.

whatever though, Gayve. your antiquated ways are dying off with the rest of the old timers out there running beat up chit and looking like non professionals as they go.


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

*ole dirty pants*



oldirty said:


> alright, Gayve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> alright, Gayve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





treevet said:


> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> > alright, Gayve.
> ...


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that there's a lot of great treemen out there just quietly doing their thing. They might not be flabber-jawing on the net.. but they're out there.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 27, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > ain't neither one of you the chit, I'm the chit around here so ya'll just wasting your time with each other......hahahahaha
> ...


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 27, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > ain't neither one of you the chit, I'm the chit around here so ya'll just wasting your time with each other......hahahahaha
> ...


----------



## oldirty (Aug 27, 2010)

Gayve. thought i told you material chit means nothing to me. nothing.

50K?! for a crane? you buying another little beater? i could go to the bank right now and qualify for the same thing. why though. its just like buying a 55ft bucket. useless.


there is an oldtimer round these parts with the almost the same setup as you with all kinds of the same chit you claim to have. he smokes crack, Gayve. in my eyes you 2 are equal. you both do the same work with the same chit. what makes you better than he? 

cincinnati is a joke town in a joke part of the country. nothing innovative or even worth mentioning even comes from that part of the land.

i'll say it again. even though what you have done with what you got has worked for you doesn't mean you've been doing it right all these years. just means you've worked harder than smarter.

how that achilles' heel treat'n you? best bet is to just rest that up at your age. nothing you can do for it.

stay safe, Gayve.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, ya'll need couple's counseling.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> > alright, Gayve.
> ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> Gayve. thought i told you material chit means nothing to me. nothing.
> 
> 50K?! for a crane? you buying another little beater? i could go to the bank right now and qualify for the same thing. why though. its just like buying a 55ft bucket. useless.
> 
> ...



Not that I really care about your opinion OD but your so far off the ####### deep end with this post that I don't even know where your coming from , I think that your a LITTLE BIT inexperienced as a boss/owner of anything but your dog so for someone who" mules "for someone else you have no business offering anything to business ownership since people like us spend your salary on GAS


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Not that I really care about your opinion OD but your so far off the ####### deep end with this post that I don't even know where your coming from , I think that your a LITTLE BIT inexperienced as a boss/owner of anything but your dog so for someone who" mules "for someone else you have no business offering anything to business ownership since people like us spend your salary on GAS



Ouch!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ouch!
> Jeff



Hi Jeff , hows the weather? Did you get your schools in order ? ???


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> . thought i told you material chit means nothing to me. nothing.
> .



So just what does mean "something" to you son? Is this it for you.....a few picks and a bunch of braggin and hit the sack and get up the next day and do it all over again?

Most of the high level people I choose to associate with ain't out there workin bustin ass for themselves.......(you can fill in the blank with wife...kids...convalescing parents...). 

Is this it for you? I will lay off just outta pity at this point.


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I'll buy your old GMC in a heartbeat , thats perfect for me I just want a trunk rig so I can skip the lawn dents , plus it isn't that big so I can run it without anyone seeing the boom sticking up and get jealous , what OD doesn't know or hasn't learned is CHROME DON'T GET YA HOME , and theres no repo men looking for me In FEB. either .... I run what some would call LATE model but they are clean and well maintained and most importantly MINE.... So if they sit thats fine , it was cheaper for me to hire a mechanic / helper than constantly worry about the bank... And from what I see OD only owns the gear on his body MAYBE that may be company owned as well ....


I love my old GMC.........


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> > I'll buy your old GMC in a heartbeat , thats perfect for me I just want a trunk rig so I can skip the lawn dents , plus it isn't that big so I can run it without anyone seeing the boom sticking up and get jealous , what OD doesn't know or hasn't learned is CHROME DON'T GET YA HOME , and theres no repo men looking for me In FEB. either .... I run what some would call LATE model but they are clean and well maintained and most importantly MINE.... So if they sit thats fine , it was cheaper for me to hire a mechanic / helper than constantly worry about the bank... And from what I see OD only owns the gear on his body MAYBE that may be company owned as well ....
> ...


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I love my old GMC.........



Detroit diesel in mine and runs starts like a Rolex watch


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> Detroit diesel in mine and runs starts like a Rolex watch


mine are one ton with 350 and my pickup has a 454....gas hogs for sure by paid for and reliable...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> treeclimber101 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll let you know when I go to sell 101. Truck will drive down to S Jersey easy and will come with full set of new rubber and complete check over although it does not need it. Sell for about $25k
> ...


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> Detroit diesel in mine and runs starts like a Rolex watch



nothin gas tows like that 454


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2010)

LIsten OD flat out , your little hydro is "not " a real crane , as a matter even that piece of tonka toy playground 60 ton AT POS that you borrow from time to time is weak .... You don't know what a real crane is cause your limited experience as a choker setter in trees , I will not even give you the respect of the title climber cause a climber doesn't get pulled up to the work ... Change your name to WORLD FAMOUS ARM CHAIR QUARTERBACK with a PHD in BSing , and believe your boss loves you and all his other monkeys until you stop performing ..


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> LIsten OD flat out , your little hydro is "not " *a real crane* , as a matter even that piece of tonka toy playground 60 ton AT POS that you borrow from time to time is weak .... You don't know what a real crane is cause your limited experience as a choker setter in trees , I will not even give you the respect of the title climber cause a climber doesn't get pulled up to the work ... Change your name to WORLD FAMOUS ARM CHAIR QUARTERBACK with a PHD in BSing , and believe your boss loves you and all his other monkeys until you stop performing ..


doesn't a real crane have wings.......




oh, wait, I'm thinking about the bird......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> never thought i would say this but are you treetarded? ive been climbing off a crane for about 5 of the 7 yrs ive been climbing. not one year. those other 2 years were strictly climbing and then within the 7yrs ive been in the climbing aspect of the game a bucket has been part of it.
> 
> been in the game 11yrs now.
> 
> ...



ou may not be often but you wrong on this one. i can and am willingly going to guarantee that any tree you think you can back your beater crane up to and bring that big obnoxious bucket to we'd have it down faster and safer. the whole time me laughing at you. i'd even be more than willing to put up a weeks pay saying we'd smother your effort.
I got an idea why don't you and the crane operator #### each other in the ### , a real competition would be you leaving JOHNS crane in the shop and climb a tree and take it down with Treevet doing the same I have no respect for the capabilities of someone elses crane but your capability to efficiently work without it .....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hi Jeff , hows the weather? Did you get your schools in order ? ???



Ha, Hi Bud, Well, We are working from the inside out so if we are there when school starts, we are at least on the outer bounderies and that means parking lot's and that sucks a lot. Kids move cones. Weather? Wow, you watch the news? We had a mini heat wave here, OMG! Up to almost a hundred (ha), Now going in reverse, Low 70's next week- crazy! I think (pdqdl!) (sumblimal), trees are freaking.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Aug 27, 2010)

YES. bring that chit to me, man. i feel it. bring that hate out and focus it, 101. good stuff. finally.

listen. hate to break it to you but i can climb a tree bare assed and do it well. i don't need the crane. that thing needs me. plain and simple. 

the mother####'r that runs that crane is more or less a prick to work for and while he does do his job well he tends to wear out his help. workaholic type of thing. since i've been there (who do you think replaced his last climber?) he's gone through 4 groundman 1 climber/groundie and 2 log truck drivers. he sucks at times (but is also a good dude.) but you know what 101. i can't be broken. attempts may be made at times but you just can't kill the buzzard. 

the way i see it my friend is like this. i'm the guy making the cuts. the money cuts if you will. if i am the only guy that can work with this dude then that makes me pretty valuable. now if all these other jamokes couldn't hack it then that makes me a rather diligent worker and a very skilled tree athlete.

when it comes time to do some bucket work i do it. i hate the bucket btw.

when it comes to the prune of any sort on the work order i do it.

when it comes to spiking a climb on the work order i do it.

gotta rig out that branch or tree over there cause its too far from the crane......yup. i do that too.

currently because i am making sooo many said money cuts i am more or less relegated to my position as the crane climber at my company and while i do miss all the manual stuff i will just continue to do my job. and be happy when i get to climb something for them.

that must make me a pretty darn good tree guy huh?

but hey as you are the business owner you are obviously the one who got it all figured out, right? mr also big money bucks. 

how come i get to leave the shop at night and be completely free of treework until i feel like talking chit here on the AS?

are you trying to tell me that being the best mule around isn't a perk on its own? i get to leave alllllll the headaches behind me the moment i punch out. i take on side work at my leisure and make good money doing it. i make good money at the fulltime gig with sooo many hours of OT.

i have insurance.

i like my work place.

i mean if you ask me all that in itself is pretty good thing.

what you worried about tonight 101 that might break tomorrow and totally ruin your day/week/month/yr? i'm not too worried about any of that stuff, thank you very much.

stay safe mutt.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> Gayve. thought i told you material chit means nothing to me. nothing.
> 
> 50K?! for a crane? you buying another little beater? i could go to the bank right now and qualify for the same thing. why though. its just like buying a 55ft bucket. useless.
> 
> ...




wow. i really am an ass hole. lol.


what means something to me? not really sure. a job well done? a great effort? apple pie? the home team win?

dave some of the chit i said to you may have been a tad out of line, this post and others. you've earned all you got. congrats on that.

the rest? oh well.

stay safe.


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> wow. i really am an ass hole. lol.
> 
> 
> what means something to me? not really sure. a job well done? a great effort? apple pie? the home team win?
> ...



truce?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 27, 2010)

that would be nice, sir. my bad.


----------



## treevet (Aug 27, 2010)

not all you bud obviously. not easy fighting with someone you like and respect


----------



## oldirty (Aug 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> not easy fighting with someone you like and respect



indeed. just didn't feel right.


capetrees on the other hand. he sucks.


----------



## tree md (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, Everybody group hug!!!


----------



## tree md (Aug 27, 2010)

FWIW.

OD, I have been in your exact same position with an older guy that I could not stand on the job. He put me through a tree bootcamp. No one could work for the old ####er. I did out of grudging respect and I wanted to learn what he knew. He taught me how to do crane work. I owe that old ####### so much. He died on his crane. I miss that old buzzard.

And for Dave... Well, he is the old buzzard around here.


----------



## Reg (Aug 28, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> was reading the thread about lookin for a climber in iowa and it reminded me of a time when i broke my ankle early in the morning during a starving winter when i had a crane schedualed. One newbie brush bunny, a whipper chipper, every tree climbed and i still pulled $2300 that day. my ? is , whats the most pain / broken body parts you ever went to work with when you absolutley had to?



Ive climbed with my broken hands in casts a couple of times; a 36 stitch chainsaw cut on my leg; slipped disc; broken fingers, fractured knee, etc. But the worst injuries were inflicted on me by gals when I was a young fella....they would rip out my insides and possess my mind. I used to drag that $hit around with me for ever. Now if I could just turn the clock back....things would be different!


----------



## treevet (Aug 28, 2010)

Reg said:


> But the worst injuries were inflicted on me by gals when I was a young fella....they would rip out my insides and pocess my mind. I used to drag that $hit around with me for ever. !



ain't that the truth :agree2:

Had a devastated broken heart for 17 years from about 20 to maybe 37 by the most beautiful woman that ever lived (not just my opinion either). Was a shell of a man. Did my job to the best of my ability daily and nightly the brown bottle numbed the pain.

Then got back together with her at a hs reunion and later married her. She could still break my heart on a whim and hope I go first in old age or things could get ugly real fast.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> truce?



Couple of wussys..


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 28, 2010)

Reg said:


> Ive climbed with my broken hands in casts a couple of times; a 36 stitch chainsaw cut on my leg; slipped disc; broken fingers, fractured knee, etc. But the worst injuries were inflicted on me by gals when I was a young fella....they would rip out my insides and pocess my mind. I used to drag that $hit around with me for ever. Now if I could just turn the clock back....things would be different!



I only lost one that really hurt bad. I didn't fully get over it for years... about the same time she finally started packing on the poundage. I don't think she's stopped yet from what I hear. Dodged that bullet (not for lack of trying though).


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 28, 2010)

Glad you guys worked out your differences.A round for each of you.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> about the same time she finally started packing on the poundage. I don't think she's stopped yet from what I hear. Dodged that bullet (not for lack of trying though).



I am with ya, dodged the same bullet! ran into the ex last year, been 16 years or so since I seen her, BIG GIRL now, my wife is about 110lbs, ex seen her, look on her face, priceless! Beings I was told I could never do better!


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 28, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I am with ya, dodged the same bullet! ran into the ex last year, been 16 years or so since I seen her, BIG GIRL now, my wife is about 110lbs, ex seen her, look on her face, priceless! *Beings I was told I could never do better!*


she probably still feels that way, I'll bet she probably calling the new girl anorexic or something......


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 28, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I am with ya, dodged the same bullet! ran into the ex last year, been 16 years or so since I seen her, BIG GIRL now, my wife is about 110lbs, ex seen her, look on her face, priceless! Beings I was told I could never do better!



Lol! Yeah, I thought she was "the one that got away" for the longest time.. if I was with her now, I'd prolly be looking for some help to huck her back in! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> YES. bring that chit to me, man. i feel it. bring that hate out and focus it, 101. good stuff. finally.
> 
> listen. hate to break it to you but i can climb a tree bare assed and do it well. i don't need the crane. that thing needs me. plain and simple.
> 
> ...


I am not worried about anything muley I have the money to fix anything just waiting for it to break , anyway I have 2 of mostly everything so Monday I will make money same as yesterday and that won't change ,and as far as marqui theres a marqui in every state probably 10 but who cares about them , I don't the only thing that bothers me is you talking about something that you have no experience with , remember your the CLIMBER/crane Operator/head #### wash .... your right stay safe.. Yea I leave at 5pm too with money to show for my hard work and forget about it til 6am the next day , I sell during the day and shut off my phone at 6pm sooooo what now , thats funny that people who can't have excuses why its easier to not , comical really it is , and if I wanted to be a marqui tomorrow I could by hocking my life and hunting 24/7 believe its by choice to be a small well paid contractor .....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am not worried about anything muley I have the money to fix anything just waiting for it to break , anyway I have 2 of mostly everything so Monday I will make money same as yesterday and that won't change ,and as far as marqui theres a marqui in every state probably 10 but who cares about them , I don't the only thing that bothers me is you talking about something that you have no experience with , remember your the CLIMBER/crane Operator/head #### wash .... your right stay safe.. Yea I leave at 5pm too with money to show for my hard work and forget about it til 6am the next day , I sell during the day and shut off my phone at 6pm sooooo what now , thats funny that people who can't have excuses why its easier to not , comical really it is , and if I wanted to be a marqui tomorrow I could by hocking my life and hunting 24/7 believe its by choice to be a small well paid contractor .....



I see both of you guy's point's. I am in the middle and 24/7. I cannot go home and pound beers and doobies, I could get a call and need to respond. I think an owner has alot on his mind and no amount of vacations will clear it. In this biz, you are always worrying about something or trying to plan ahead. Never ends. Then you die. Happy Saturday!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am not worried about anything muley I have the money to fix anything just waiting for it to break , anyway I have 2 of mostly everything so Monday I will make money same as yesterday and that won't change ,and as far as marqui theres a marqui in every state probably 10 but who cares about them , I don't the only thing that bothers me is you talking about something that you have no experience with , remember your the CLIMBER/crane Operator/head #### wash .... your right stay safe.. Yea I leave at 5pm too with money to show for my hard work and forget about it til 6am the next day , I sell during the day and shut off my phone at 6pm sooooo what now , thats funny that people who can't have excuses why its easier to not , comical really it is , and if I wanted to be a marqui tomorrow I could by hocking my life and hunting 24/7 believe its by choice to be a small well paid contractor .....



I can't see operating a business that way. I shut my phone off for a few weekends a year and even then it hurts. I'm certain I've lost a few money calls on that deal. As far as equipment goes there is nothing I hate more than having something break down mid job and I long for the day that my equipment is nice enough and I don't have that cloud over my head...which is why I don't shut my phone off. Someday I'll be there but I can't understand being content with the status quo.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 28, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I can't see operating a business that way.



don't worry about him blakes. he's one of the lower end, dime a dozen tree companies out there. he makes his money by trying to beat the system one way or the other. probably pays his guys cash to avoid the WC. 

he doesn't want to go big or answer the phone past 6 cause good enough is good enough for him. 

good enough isn't good enough for you. where as marquis is a go getter and a good business man who has chosen to surround himself with top tier help. and his method is working for him. eddie is pissed because any worker of my caliber would know better than to drive a truck with his name on it. 

roll a doob and contemplate that truth, 101.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 28, 2010)

Fly high Oh great big buzzard in the sky.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't worry about him blakes. he's one of the lower end, dime a dozen tree companies out there. he makes his money by trying to beat the system one way or the other. probably pays his guys cash to avoid the WC.
> 
> he doesn't want to go big or answer the phone past 6 cause good enough is good enough for him.
> 
> ...



You throw alot of stones, You should think a little, Yeah, I am old, started in 1977 but you are coming off like a smart-ass! Just saying, Think about who you are talking to, Jeff Lovstrom


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 28, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Fly high Oh great big buzzard in the sky.



Craw! Craw! 

So I guess it looks like this thread has become the official war zone then.. sweet! opcorn:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't worry about him blakes. he's one of the lower end, dime a dozen tree companies out there. he makes his money by trying to beat the system one way or the other. probably pays his guys cash to avoid the WC.
> 
> he doesn't want to go big or answer the phone past 6 cause good enough is good enough for him.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm aware of that. Seriously. Your chipper breaks down at 6pm. You got a big job booked the next day. You call 'em up and say, "Sorry my chipper broke and it's after 6 so I can't work on it till tomorrow. I might get there in the afternoon." lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Craw! Craw!
> 
> So I guess it looks like this thread has become the official war zone then.. sweet! opcorn:



#### you, bucket bunny. lol. I'm actually renting a lift next week on this ##### I sold today. It'll cost me five hundred for the day but we'll be able to finish in 2 instead of 3 days. I'm such a wuss.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 28, 2010)

shoulda brought me in for the 5 hundo and be done in 2 days.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> shoulda brought me in for the 5 hundo and be done in 2 days.



Yeah, but what am I gonna do? Work ground? lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't worry about him blakes. he's one of the lower end, dime a dozen tree companies out there. he makes his money by trying to beat the system one way or the other. probably pays his guys cash to avoid the WC.
> 
> he doesn't want to go big or answer the phone past 6 cause good enough is good enough for him.
> 
> ...



You should watch your mouth! Dumb-ass!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Aug 28, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You should watch your mouth! Dumb-ass!
> Jeff



Yeah, I don't EVER want to answer the phone. I could be starving to death but if that thing rings I run the other way. Talking has become quite the chore these days.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Craw! Craw!
> 
> So I guess it looks like this thread has become the official war zone then.. sweet! opcorn:



Ha, I thought this was Pain Management, now it is just a PITA to read.


----------



## tree md (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the house of pain thread...


----------



## flacracker (Aug 28, 2010)

*350 model husqv. muffler*

i bought a saw that has a missing muffler i am trying to identify the yr. so i can order the correct one can anyone help the serial # is 06 2802507. thanx j
:


----------



## tree md (Aug 28, 2010)

You might want to post that in the chainsaw forum for a quicker answer. Be careful in here, it's a hardhat area...


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 29, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Ha, I thought this was Pain Management, now it is just a PITA to read.



Oh, its not so bad. Personally, I like all the raw honesty and emotion. Its inspiring to see so much passion for our work.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW! The war zone! this thread has bummed me out, I guess im a loser based on the logic here, I work 24/7, get in a couple days off, here and there to keep the family happy, but other than that, everyday im doing something that I think will help get me ahead, guess I was doing it wrong, so I will start doing things right from now on, anybody sell pot? I guess that is the first step I need to take to do this right, I will shut my phone off at 2pm everyday now 2, think I will burn my bucket truck since even having one of those is not cool, because if you dont climb every day then yur not real, just a bucket bunnie, I dont want to be that! Because I worry constantly about my business, making sure my guys and their family's are taken care off, trying to get Medical Insurance for them probably makes some on here laugh out loud at how stupid I am, sorry for doing it all wrong, I will now, go grow a mullet, talk trash to everyone who gives me even a slight bit of criticism, smoke pot all day, and talk smack about how much better I am than any of you, even though I have never met you, or seen your work. I was gonna go wash all my trucks and equip today, instead ima gonna get me a 40 and sit on my butt and complain about everyone else.

In other words, the arguing is retarded. Really does remind of my kids and the Facebook wars, I hope no kills themselves over cyber bullying on here.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 29, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I can't see operating a business that way. I shut my phone off for a few weekends a year and even then it hurts. I'm certain I've lost a few money calls on that deal. As far as equipment goes there is nothing I hate more than having something break down mid job and I long for the day that my equipment is nice enough and I don't have that cloud over my head...which is why I don't shut my phone off. Someday I'll be there but I can't understand being content with the status quo.



Yea your right play with the biz 24/7 , this is the life you want ? Not me I work 5.5 days a week thats it , if the chipper breaks got another , if that one breaks I reschedule , the tree will still be there the next day, one day you will understand that maybe you won't but I guarantee when your rich and lonely all you'll have to show for it is a big house and nice trucks and maybe a wife who's not screwing the pool boy with her hand deep in her sugar daddies pocket... I don't need the clout like some I am small but thats fine I have plenty of work , Ha I don't even take deposits and the people still wait ....Were also in different places in our lives I have 2 small babies and need some time for them , my father has a business and when I was growing up a ghost , out of ALL the people in my family I know him the least...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't worry about him blakes. he's one of the lower end, dime a dozen tree companies out there. he makes his money by trying to beat the system one way or the other. probably pays his guys cash to avoid the WC.
> 
> he doesn't want to go big or answer the phone past 6 cause good enough is good enough for him.
> 
> ...


COMPANY BEING the word sounds alot better than a dime a dozen climber out there, pays better too , your just upset that we've had the same time on this planet and me the MUTT have managed to insulate myself with a good career and you swing from someone elses rig day in day out taking your pictures and videos all while bashing me for being me , the truth is YOUR THE MUTT in our dog pen and if we were to ever meet my ##### .... So really what ya got you wanna see my WC policy its on the webpage with the rest of our certs . You know where to find it I am sure since you know the color of my trucks ...STALKER


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 29, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> WOW! The war zone! this thread has bummed me out, I guess im a loser based on the logic here, I work 24/7, get in a couple days off, here and there to keep the family happy, but other than that, everyday im doing something that I think will help get me ahead, guess I was doing it wrong, so I will start doing things right from now on, anybody sell pot? I guess that is the first step I need to take to do this right, I will shut my phone off at 2pm everyday now 2, think I will burn my bucket truck since even having one of those is not cool, because if you dont climb every day then yur not real, just a bucket bunnie, I dont want to be that! Because I worry constantly about my business, making sure my guys and their family's are taken care off, trying to get Medical Insurance for them probably makes some on here laugh out loud at how stupid I am, sorry for doing it all wrong, I will now, go grow a mullet, talk trash to everyone who gives me even a slight bit of criticism, smoke pot all day, and talk smack about how much better I am than any of you, even though I have never met you, or seen your work. I was gonna go wash all my trucks and equip today, instead ima gonna get me a 40 and sit on my butt and complain about everyone else.
> 
> In other words, the arguing is retarded. Really does remind of my kids and the Facebook wars, I hope no kills themselves over cyber bullying on here.



I am sorry for the outburst , but he's as bad as the other guy who knew everything about everything and than when the truth was shown he was no better than anyone else I am sorry truly ... but really he has to be checked from time to time...If I could grow pot and make good money with going to jail I WOULD flat out there are easier ways to live than trees ...


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 29, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> COMPANY BEING the word sounds alot better than a dime a dozen climber out there, pays better too , your just upset that we've had the same time on this planet and me the MUTT have managed to insulate myself with a good career and you swing from someone elses rig day in day out taking your pictures and videos all while bashing me for being me , the truth is YOUR THE MUTT in our dog pen and if we were to ever meet my ##### .... So really what ya got you wanna see my WC policy its on the webpage with the rest of our certs . You know where to find it I am sure since you know the color of my trucks ...STALKER



I've got to ask, why the disdain for the "dime a dozen climbers?" I've been climbing for the man for fifteen years, no desire to own a company, make an extremely good living, and honestly love what i do. Some of us aren't cut out to be businessmen, (i'm definitely not), but we fill a niche. Guess i'm just curious why it seems like the pinnacle of being a tree worker is owning a company to so many people.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 29, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I've got to ask, why the disdain for the "dime a dozen climbers?" I've been climbing for the man for fifteen years, no desire to own a company, make an extremely good living, and honestly love what i do. Some of us aren't cut out to be businessmen, (i'm definitely not), but we fill a niche. Guess i'm just curious why it seems like the pinnacle of being a tree worker is owning a company to so many people.



Its not directed at you personally , but OD callimg me a dime a dozen owner was directed to me personally so the truth be told there probably 10K ODS walking the world so he's not even a dime a dozen , I was and still climb, so often I still consider myself a climber and respect it as a trade worth doing well, so hopefully thats clears things up for ya ....I respect people who do our trade right down to the guys stuck at the shop splitting firewood and washing trucks ..Its hard for me to pat his ego like so many here do , he's just another swinging #### in a tree , no different from anyone else ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 29, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha, Hi Bud, Well, We are working from the inside out so if we are there when school starts, we are at least on the outer bounderies and that means parking lot's and that sucks a lot. Kids move cones. Weather? Wow, you watch the news? We had a mini heat wave here, OMG! Up to almost a hundred (ha), Now going in reverse, Low 70's next week- crazy! I think (pdqdl!) (sumblimal), trees are freaking.
> Jeff



Yea we just started our bid package for a district here all SAT and SUN work since they waited too long due to no budget passed til last month , I will try to put the work off as long as possible if we get it , gives me something to look too when things get a little slower ... As far as the heat its been nice all week til today , its hot again and next week its gonna be hell ....


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 29, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I've got to ask, why the disdain for the "dime a dozen climbers?" I've been climbing for the man for fifteen years, no desire to own a company, make an extremely good living, and honestly love what i do. Some of us aren't cut out to be businessmen, (i'm definitely not), but we fill a niche. Guess i'm just curious why it seems like the pinnacle of being a tree worker is owning a company to so many people.



No disdain here wulfy. I think you and od are both lucky to have your positions - to get the chance to work with all the big toys everyday, steady work, etc., etc. I wish I had that opportunity before I went out on my own.

On the other hand, there is a lot of pride involved in building your own business as well. For me, I'm not really in a rush to get all the big toys right away, and be super successful. I think the fun is in the getting there, not the being there. It's not all about the money for me. I like to see my dream grow.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 29, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea we just started our bid package for a district here all SAT and SUN work since they waited too long due to no budget passed til last month , I will try to put the work off as long as possible if we get it , gives me something to look too when things get a little slower ... As far as the heat its been nice all week til today , its hot again and next week its gonna be hell ....



Maybe your state will get better with your new Governor.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea your right play with the biz 24/7 , this is the life you want ? Not me I work 5.5 days a week thats it , if the chipper breaks got another , if that one breaks I reschedule , the tree will still be there the next day, one day you will understand that maybe you won't but I guarantee when your rich and lonely all you'll have to show for it is a big house and nice trucks and maybe a wife who's not screwing the pool boy with her hand deep in her sugar daddies pocket... I don't need the clout like some I am small but thats fine I have plenty of work , Ha I don't even take deposits and the people still wait ....Were also in different places in our lives I have 2 small babies and need some time for them , my father has a business and when I was growing up a ghost , out of ALL the people in my family I know him the least...



To each their own, 101. I, unlike you, put my clients first always. If I say I'm going to be somewhere and do something I stick by my word and make sure it gets done. Nothing wrong with being small time either. I'll probably never go super huge and have no interest in monster houses and being overly wealthy. My main concern is making my company stand apart from the rinky dink guys who continually push customer's off, have equipment break down in the driveway, leave piles of wood/brush/debris/stumps what have you for x amount of time at an HO's property. Not saying you do this but if you're clocking out at 6 everyday and running sub par equipment it tells me that you're less concerned about your clients needs and doing a good job and more concerned about making sure you get your beer on time every day. I get in, get the job done, get paid, and get out. That's what being professional is all about. If I gotta stay late to make sure a job gets done so I can move my equipment on for the next day, I do it. No questions asked.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> No disdain here wulfy. I think you and od are both lucky to have your positions - to get the chance to work with all the big toys everyday, steady work, etc., etc. I wish I had that opportunity before I went out on my own.
> 
> On the other hand, there is a lot of pride involved in building your own business as well. For me, I'm not really in a rush to get all the big toys right away, and be super successful. I think the fun is in the getting there, not the being there. It's not all about the money for me. I like to see my dream grow.



Word. Nothing wrong with making a good living working for someone else. Unfortunately in our industry it's rare to find an employer willing to pay a solid wage with good benefits that allows their workers to live comfortably and save for retirement. This is why we continually see new startups and why so many of the skilled and dependable guys start their own shows. The best steady job I could get around here would be 20 an hour with no benny's. Screw that. I'll do my own thing.


----------



## tree md (Aug 29, 2010)

I've had two days off in three weeks. That's subbing and doing my own jobs. There has been times when i was so busy that I would turn the phone off but that has been many moons ago. The last time I had worked 31 days straight in snow and ice doing storm damage and had lost my voice for two weeks. I turned my phone off and slept for two days straight. I'd like to be that busy again. Right now I answer every call and work everyday I can out of necessity. It's not that I would not like to have a life, bills dictate that I work all I can right now. I'll take a break when it slows down in the Winter.

Just got in from two small jobs. Both little add-ons to work I have already done.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 29, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> To each their own, 101. I, unlike you, put my clients first always. If I say I'm going to be somewhere and do something I stick by my word and make sure it gets done. Nothing wrong with being small time either. I'll probably never go super huge and have no interest in monster houses and being overly wealthy. My main concern is making my company stand apart from the rinky dink guys who continually push customer's off, have equipment break down in the driveway, leave piles of wood/brush/debris/stumps what have you for x amount of time at an HO's property. Not saying you do this but if you're clocking out at 6 everyday and running sub par equipment it tells me that you're less concerned about your clients needs and doing a good job and more concerned about making sure you get your beer on time every day. I get in, get the job done, get paid, and get out. That's what being professional is all about. If I gotta stay late to make sure a job gets done so I can move my equipment on for the next day, I do it. No questions asked.



Who said anything about sub par equipment , My machines are clean enough to eat off of , and mostly newer than 2000 , so whatever , if you really wanna go there and have a #### measurement contest of who's rocking what thats fine , we can do that too ... I have customers since I started more than ten years ago most don't even want a price cause they already know what its gonna be seriously so they call with a problem and I take care of it ,I have put in my time and if your still humping or wrenching on some junk cummings motor til midnite than whos the monkey ####### the football , while I am home watching my kids at practice ... HA HA good luck with that.. I've seen what you call a big job and we usually do 3 of them a week without breaking a sweat..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 29, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Who said anything about sub par equipment , My machines are clean enough to eat off of , and mostly newer than 2000 , so whatever , if you really wanna go there and have a #### measurement contest of who's rocking what thats fine , we can do that too ... I have customers since I started more than ten years ago most don't even want a price cause they already know what its gonna be seriously so they call with a problem and I take care of it ,I have put in my time and if your still humping or wrenching on some junk cummings motor til midnite than whos the monkey ####### the football , while I am home watching my kids at practice ... HA HA good luck with that.. I've seen what you call a big job and we usually do 3 of them a week without breaking a sweat..



Dang man!, You sound pissed off about something. You OK?
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Who said anything about sub par equipment , My machines are clean enough to eat off of , and mostly newer than 2000 , so whatever , if you really wanna go there and have a #### measurement contest of who's rocking what thats fine , we can do that too ... I have customers since I started more than ten years ago most don't even want a price cause they already know what its gonna be seriously so they call with a problem and I take care of it ,I have put in my time and if your still humping or wrenching on some junk cummings motor til midnite than whos the monkey ####### the football , while I am home watching my kids at practice ... HA HA good luck with that.. I've seen what you call a big job and we usually do 3 of them a week without breaking a sweat..



Look pal. I'm not looking for a pissing contest here. You can stroke your own #### all you like bragging up your biz and your equipment and your client base. You say it's top notch? Cool, toss up some pics. Either way, I don't really care. Anything you've got I've already had or will get soon enough so it doesn't matter to me. It's your attitude and business principles I was taken aback by. 

You have a point that we may just be at different places in our lives. I don't have kids to attend to and Laura's super laid back about time with me so I can seriously focus on business. You're not there now, or maybe you've been there and are done with it. Whatever the case may be. 

All I'm saying is I stand by my word as a businessman. If I tell a customer I will be there at 7 am on Tuesday to take apart their tree, I'm gonna be there even if it means staying past 6 on Monday to get ready. If I wanted a straight 9 to 5 I never would have started my own show. You seem the type to be soaking up the benny's of being in business for yourself but not willing to make the sacrifices that naturally come along with it. That's ok, there's plenty of you guys around and my customer base keeps growing as more and more clients get pissed at the unreliability of guys like you.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 29, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Look pal. I'm not looking for a pissing contest here. You can stroke your own #### all you like bragging up your biz and your equipment and your client base. You say it's top notch? Cool, toss up some pics. Either way, I don't really care. Anything you've got I've already had or will get soon enough so it doesn't matter to me. It's your attitude and business principles I was taken aback by.
> 
> You have a point that we may just be at different places in our lives. I don't have kids to attend to and Laura's super laid back about time with me so I can seriously focus on business. You're not there now, or maybe you've been there and are done with it. Whatever the case may be.
> 
> All I'm saying is I stand by my word as a businessman. If I tell a customer I will be there at 7 am on Tuesday to take apart their tree, I'm gonna be there even if it means staying past 6 on Monday to get ready. If I wanted a straight 9 to 5 I never would have started my own show. You seem the type to be soaking up the benny's of being in business for yourself but not willing to make the sacrifices that naturally come along with it. That's ok, there's plenty of you guys around and my customer base keeps growing as more and more clients get pissed at the unreliability of guys like you.



Good post, BM, I tried to rep ya, but you know I gotta spread it around. 
TC101 is probably having a bad hair day.
Jeff 
We are all buds in the end.


----------



## treevet (Aug 29, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> WOW! The war zone! this thread has bummed me out
> 
> In other words, the arguing is retarded. Really does remind of my kids and the Facebook wars, I hope no kills themselves over cyber bullying on here.



You are way off base here bud. This is how tree guys talk to each other and there is some honest and straight from the gut stuff being said and felt.

If there is a war zone in the trades then it is tree work where you can die on any given day and just like soldiering.....if you're not tough and you are offended easily then who wants to sit in a bunker with you? 

Try telling any of these treemen you are referring to as kids on facebook and retarded this crap and you will likely be shihtting teeth the next day.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 29, 2010)

Gee, when a client asks me when I will be there I usually say " hopefully by the day after you call me and ask me if I am still gonna do the job"
Ok, maybe not,sometimes I say it as a joke but still, its all about me anyway. I also really don't schedule jobs purposely so the HO can be there. I like my space. This really has a lot to do with the topic of " pain management" if you know what I mean.
Hell, I have a book, its called " Excuses". Its great!
I have no problem calling a client to tell them I am behind schedule and it will be a few more days. That's not usually the case though because they allready know my deal and they seem to be fine with it. I mean they keep calling me back for more work and smile when they pay me.
That is pretty much protocal for most things but if there is something pressing I usually seem to be able to accomodate. But , no, in most cases I don't ever really commit to being there on a specific day. How the Hell do I know if its gonna be pouring down rain? Maybe I have to stay home with the kid. Maybe the God dam dump truck won't start. Maybe its still sitting on jack stands waiting for the right E brake cable. I dunno.
That's why I like working on the trees. They are usually there all time, any time. Don't need to have the HO home to get to them and if I can't get to it today I will get to it tommorow.
Whoever said scheduling tree work had to be like scheduling a doctors appointment just needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## tree md (Aug 29, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Look pal. I'm not looking for a pissing contest here. You can stroke your own #### all you like bragging up your biz and your equipment and your client base. You say it's top notch? Cool, toss up some pics. Either way, I don't really care. Anything you've got I've already had or will get soon enough so it doesn't matter to me. It's your attitude and business principles I was taken aback by.
> 
> You have a point that we may just be at different places in our lives. I don't have kids to attend to and Laura's super laid back about time with me so I can seriously focus on business. You're not there now, or maybe you've been there and are done with it. Whatever the case may be.
> 
> All I'm saying is I stand by my word as a businessman. If I tell a customer I will be there at 7 am on Tuesday to take apart their tree, I'm gonna be there even if it means staying past 6 on Monday to get ready. If I wanted a straight 9 to 5 I never would have started my own show. You seem the type to be soaking up the benny's of being in business for yourself but not willing to make the sacrifices that naturally come along with it. That's ok, there's plenty of you guys around and my customer base keeps growing as more and more clients get pissed at the unreliability of guys like you.



I got to spread some around first too but be advised, MD rep coming down the pike.


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 30, 2010)

I got five brand new chip trucks and chippers to go with them, five cranes, eight brand new bucket trucks, ten or twelve skid steers, I can climb faster than anybody in the world, hell I don't need the equipment, I can do it faster without it, I just have all that stuff so my customers can see that I'm the best there is around here or anywhere else for that matter. I make two mil a week and it only cost me a thou a week to run. I have five three million dollar houses and five different wives and family that live in them. I carry my talley whacker in a red rider wagon or a metal garbage can thrown over my shoulder when I'm climbing.......

I'M ONE BAD MOFO.....


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 30, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I got five brand new chip trucks and chippers to go with them, five cranes, eight brand new bucket trucks, ten or twelve skid steers, I can climb faster than anybody in the world, hell I don't need the equipment, I can do it faster without it, I just have all that stuff so my customers can see that I'm the best there is around here or anywhere else for that matter. I make two mil a week and it only cost me a thou a week to run. I have five three million dollar houses and five different wives and family that live in them. I carry my talley whacker in a red rider wagon or a metal garbage can thrown over my shoulder when I'm climbing.......
> 
> I'M ONE BAD MOFO.....



Whats a talley whacker? lol.


----------



## tree md (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I got five brand new chip trucks and chippers to go with them, five cranes, eight brand new bucket trucks, ten or twelve skid steers, I can climb faster than anybody in the world, hell I don't need the equipment, I can do it faster without it, I just have all that stuff so my customers can see that I'm the best there is around here or anywhere else for that matter. I make two mil a week and it only cost me a thou a week to run. I have five three million dollar houses and five different wives and family that live in them. I carry my talley whacker in a red rider wagon or a metal garbage can thrown over my shoulder when I'm climbing.......
> 
> I'M ONE BAD MOFO.....


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I got five brand new chip trucks and chippers to go with them, five cranes, eight brand new bucket trucks, ten or twelve skid steers, I can climb faster than anybody in the world, hell I don't need the equipment, I can do it faster without it, I just have all that stuff so my customers can see that I'm the best there is around here or anywhere else for that matter. I make two mil a week and it only cost me a thou a week to run. I have five three million dollar houses and five different wives and family that live in them. I carry my talley whacker in a red rider wagon or a metal garbage can thrown over my shoulder when I'm climbing.......
> 
> I'M ONE BAD MOFO.....


correction: not a Red Rider, it's a Radio Flyer...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man!, You sound pissed off about something. You OK?
> Jeff



Yea I am A OTAY !!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Look pal. I'm not looking for a pissing contest here. You can stroke your own #### all you like bragging up your biz and your equipment and your client base. You say it's top notch? Cool, toss up some pics. Either way, I don't really care. Anything you've got I've already had or will get soon enough so it doesn't matter to me. It's your attitude and business principles I was taken aback by.
> 
> You have a point that we may just be at different places in our lives. I don't have kids to attend to and Laura's super laid back about time with me so I can seriously focus on business. You're not there now, or maybe you've been there and are done with it. Whatever the case may be.
> 
> All I'm saying is I stand by my word as a businessman. If I tell a customer I will be there at 7 am on Tuesday to take apart their tree, I'm gonna be there even if it means staying past 6 on Monday to get ready. If I wanted a straight 9 to 5 I never would have started my own show. You seem the type to be soaking up the benny's of being in business for yourself but not willing to make the sacrifices that naturally come along with it. That's ok, there's plenty of you guys around and my customer base keeps growing as more and more clients get pissed at the unreliability of guys like you.



Thats fine you can have my sloppy seconds , cause if your poaching my customers chances are I really didn't want them anyway .. And what sacrifices are you talking about ???? Its makes no sense too me , I work from 5:30 am til 5pm and come home after work at a decent time , is that the BENNIES your referring too, you have alot to learn and my customers are #1 12 hrs. a day ya goof , so now what ??? And how you making the customers happy when your 900 miles away ??? Theres some holes in this story ...


----------



## oldirty (Aug 30, 2010)

you drunk again eddie?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 30, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you drunk again eddie?



I don't drink goof , in case you forgot ya asked me just the other day ... I have never enjoyed alcohol , and you got some huge ##### saying what ya said the other day about me smoking a doober really .... ya do.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 30, 2010)

eddie. you full of chit. what about when you were blacked out crying about the pony motor on your bucket. you were drunk for that.

anyway muttly. i heard some scuttlebutt at work. might be some potential for me being in your neck of the woods relatively soon. we can meet face to face and handle some business like gentleman would. 

i'll keep you informed.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> You are way off base here bud. This is how tree guys talk to each other and there is some honest and straight from the gut stuff being said and felt.
> 
> If there is a war zone in the trades then it is tree work where you can die on any given day and just like soldiering.....if you're not tough and you are offended easily then who wants to sit in a bunker with you?
> 
> Try telling any of these treemen you are referring to as kids on facebook and retarded this crap and you will likely be shihtting teeth the next day.



Don't make me laugh! Real tree Men! Are you serious!
I just became dumber by reading this logic.
Oh and spitting teeth, I highly doubt that, and didn't I just tell them they are being retarded?
After a long day, the last thing I want to do is get on here and read this crap, so I will not be pulled in any further than this, anybody who wants to knock out my teeth out, because I think you are acting like a kid, come see me at Miletich Fighting Systems,325 16th St, Bettendorf Iowa on Mondays,Fridays and Saturday ask for the Scott the JUDO Coach, Ill be waiting.
Ill be the last person to ever LET YOU DOWN
DAMN CHILDREN QUIT PICKING ON EACH OTHER, OR YOU'LL BE PUT IN THE CORNER


oh yeah, I dont know anything about soldiering, what does that mean, soldiering? Just Curious

enough with the hijacking


----------



## JNGWC&Tree (Aug 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> lay off the cream donuts, go to the gym daily and develop a high thresh hold for pain.
> 
> Oh, and love the job



I'm blown away when I watch G. Baranek do his thing. He gets around very well for an older fella.


----------



## treevet (Aug 31, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Don't make me laugh! Real tree Men! Are you serious!
> I just became dumber by reading this logic.
> Oh and spitting teeth, I highly doubt that, and didn't I just tell them they are being retarded?
> After a long day, the last thing I want to do is get on here and read this crap, so I will not be pulled in any further than this, anybody who wants to knock out my teeth out, because I think you are acting like a kid, come see me at Miletich Fighting Systems,325 16th St, Bettendorf Iowa on Mondays,Fridays and Saturday ask for the Scott the JUDO Coach, Ill be waiting.
> ...



A theme of your posts seems to be that fighting is childish and those that indulge are childish compared to you. 

Yet you are a sometimes tree man and a sometimes fighter (wrestler?). Does that make you a childish treeman?

Isn't some of the premise of the forum fighting/arguing? Look at the smilies. You will figure it out.

Probably not going to drive out to Iowa but that doesn't mean you have instilled fear in my being. Everyone and their mother are mixed martial artists these days.....and from what I have seen on television.....they all ain't that good.

What is soldiering? You may be right that the posts have made "you become dumber by reading them". I could type a definition but I am sure you can get ahold of a Websters or on line dictionary. Damn.:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2010)

oldirty said:


> eddie. you full of chit. what about when you were blacked out crying about the pony motor on your bucket. you were drunk for that.
> 
> anyway muttly. i heard some scuttlebutt at work. might be some potential for me being in your neck of the woods relatively soon. we can meet face to face and handle some business like gentleman would.
> 
> i'll keep you informed.



Yea where ? Thats fine I will take some time outta my day to drag your face down the sidewalk if ya want ..... I don't play well with too many others , or we can go have a beer on you since your poaching in my hood either way we can hook up , dont forget bail money twink...Oh and bring a friend ya might need em... Hopefully the NJTP exit 9 Glendora NJ I'll be waiting with the light on just like the motel 6 , you'll get too see how nice my truck door is when I bounce your head off of it ...Seriously I will PM ya my cellie #


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 31, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea where ? Thats fine I will take some time outta my day to drag your face down the sidewalk if ya want ..... I don't play well with too many others , or we can go have a beer on you since your poaching in my hood either way we can hook up , dont forget bail money twink...Oh and bring a friend ya might need em... Hopefully the NJTP exit 9 Glendora NJ I'll be waiting with the light on just like the motel 6 , you'll get too see how nice my truck door is when I bounce your head off of it ...Seriously I will PM ya my cellie #



Oh sweet, a girl fight! I can see the tufts of hair, and press on nails flying now!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh sweet, a girl fight! I can see the tufts of hair, and press on nails flying now!



Jump in the truck with OD and come down and watch me insert my foot into his ###, and then this thread can be OD managing the pain of the ### kicking dished out to him by treeclimber... He won't call me I'll have to find him ...


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 31, 2010)

I done told all ya'll you wasting your time cause I'm the baddest MOFO around, want some, come get some....................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 31, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I done told all ya'll you wasting your time cause I'm the baddest MOFO around, want some, come get some....................



Oh I already seen you riding down the highway in that red chevy c10 with the backwindow broken and the 12 ft pole sticking out the back....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 31, 2010)

You east coast guys got a storm coming, maybe. 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 31, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You east coast guys got a storm coming, maybe.
> Jeff



Ya think? Hopefully it comes inland a bit.


----------



## tree md (Aug 31, 2010)

House Of Pain!!! :sword:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwQbPgouUYo


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 31, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh I already seen you riding down the highway in that red chevy c10 with the backwindow broken and the 12 ft pole sticking out the back....


if it had been me you'd went home with pop knots on ya head.....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 31, 2010)

eddie! lol. 

i love it. last ass kicking i took was at the lacrosse house in college. bunch of them vs a blacked out me. i didn't win that one. 

still not sure what the scoop is involving us heading south but with this cane coming in who knows.

this is great. something to look forward too! eddie i hope you in some sort of shape although putting some dents in that fat body of yours would still be fun.

sweet.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 31, 2010)

I just hope ya'll take pictures! Ha!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Aug 31, 2010)

speaking of pain.....there might be a little if you choose to take one for the team.

Aroldis Chapman just made his debut for the Reds tonight with an inning of no hit or walk relief. Clocked a few at 102 mph and last week he clocked some at 105 mph in the minors. Look out St. Louis....here we come this week to finish ya off. 

ps...game just ended....now 7 games of SL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> eddie! lol.
> 
> i love it. last ass kicking i took was at the lacrosse house in college. bunch of them vs a blacked out me. i didn't win that one.
> 
> ...



Lacrosse , Now I know your a complete homo.... Lacrosse players were the guys that were to soft for football.... Let me know


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> if it had been me you'd went home with pop knots on ya head.....



Easy there gramps , don't want ya break a hip jumping up to punch me in the chest....


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 1, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Lacrosse , Now I know your a complete homo.... Lacrosse players were the guys that were to soft for football.... Let me know



You have to admit, the part about "putting some dents in that fat body of yours" was pretty damn funny.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You have to admit, the part about "putting some dents in that fat body of yours" was pretty damn funny.



Yea he's got some funny ones , but he comes down here with jokes he may be laughing outta the other side of his face, you know #### it he will definitely be .....


----------



## treevet (Sep 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> eddie! lol.
> 
> i love it. last ass kicking i took was at the lacrosse house in college. .



OD, pls tell me you didn't go to a prep school?


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

i did for almost 2 yrs in high school, tv.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea he's got some funny ones , but he comes down here with jokes he may be laughing outta the other side of his face, you know #### it he will definitely be .....



nice eddie. get'n fired up, i like it.


----------



## treevet (Sep 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i did for almost 2 yrs in high school, tv.



damn man, you were a rich kid then?


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> damn man, you were a rich kid then?



lol. the old man is a retired gym teacher and my mother was/is a bookkeeper.

they did their best God love em but rich kid i wasn't. 

obviously i had some scholarship loot man! road my right arm from the highest of highs to the end of the bar sitting on the last barstool. lol.

wish i went to a tech school now that i know what i have become. woulda made a whole lot more sense than fool'n with all the sports. 

oh well, right?


----------



## treevet (Sep 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> lol. the old man is a retired gym teacher and my mother was/is a bookkeeper.
> 
> they did their best God love em but rich kid i wasn't.
> 
> ...



sports make life bearable man. I am flippin back and forth from the Reds to the US Open tennis. Damn, Chapman just threw a pitch 104 mph. Got 1 of 2 racquetball leagues tomorrow.

I was the rich kid, the old man running huge corps. I dashed all his hopes bending the elbow too much. Turned ok in the end and he said he was proud of me when he died.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Easy there gramps , don't want ya break a hip jumping up to punch me in the chest....


lol....ok........6' 2" 295lbs at 40 years old.......don't let my age fool ya.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 3, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> lol....ok........6' 2" 295lbs at 40 years old.......don't let my age fool ya.....



Ha , thats a good thing ....Be safe


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 3, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i'll say it here, on the buzz, and to anyone willing to listen or read what i say. i am the man. i am the type of worker that an owner f'n loves to have around
> i'd even be more than willing to put up a weeks pay saying we'd smother your effort.
> 
> i AM that good, dave.
> ...



Ill take your bet , but i must say after just coming back from boston, and watching some of your competetion in action, there is no way you could get a bucket to alot of your work out there. WAY to tight. and the parking situation in that area,(I was staying in somerville) has got to cost you guys dearly. BUT, dont you dare go saying i must be doing it wrong!!! You werent there, you dont know the sit, and im sure that my 10g day is jm's 20.


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 3, 2010)

P. S. dirty, whose a good outfit to work for out there? JM didnt call me back on tuesday, and i spent alot of the week chasin down tree guys gettin #'s. Last i talked to him he said he hired 2 new guys, but still wanted to see what i could do. Gotta few good leads but wanna know who to stay away from...


----------



## treevet (Sep 3, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> P. S. dirty, whose a good outfit to work for out there? JM didnt call me back on tuesday, and i spent alot of the week chasin down tree guys gettin #'s. Last i talked to him he said he hired 2 new guys, but still wanted to see what i could do. Gotta few good leads but wanna know who to stay away from...



they ain't doin nothin that's not being done routinely in Cinci, Chicago(why don't you look for a job there?), Philly,, Bmore, NY or any other big city where everything is tight and they got big wood.

You get a big crane and seasoned op and tree crew, big chipper and log truck and it is all the same. The more seasoned the players, the smoother and quicker shiht goes down. No magical stuff being sold here, just talked.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 3, 2010)

Prentice,
http://www.bostontree.com/
the url won't list but "Meyer Tree service"
http://www.cicoriatree.com/

I know people, friends and relatives, who have had great experiences with any of those listed.


----------



## tree md (Sep 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> they ain't doin nothin that's not being done routinely in Cinci, Chicago(why don't you look for a job there?), Philly,, Bmore, NY or any other big city where everything is tight and they got big wood.
> 
> You get a big crane and seasoned op and tree crew, big chipper and log truck and it is all the same. The more seasoned the players, the smoother and quicker shiht goes down. No magical stuff being sold here, just talked.



One of my mentors came up working in Chicago. He was the guy who died on his crane. He came up working ultra tight drop zones due to the limited space between structures there. He would get his crane into spots you'd swear no one would go. He was very good but it cost him his life in the end. 

Anyway, anyone who is working in any of the major cities is doing some ultra tight work.


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> they ain't doin nothin that's not being done routinely in Cinci, Chicago(why don't you look for a job there?), Philly,, Bmore, NY or any other big city where everything is tight and they got big wood.
> 
> You get a big crane and seasoned op and tree crew, big chipper and log truck and it is all the same. The more seasoned the players, the smoother and quicker shiht goes down. No magical stuff being sold here, just talked.



Its not about what. Its not about where. Its about the girl that I just helped move that I dont wanna lose. Ill stop before I get mushy. where im at , you either work for a hack, or drive 3 hours a day to and from the real pro's. I dont care where im at as long as i have less than an hour commute. I just dont like drivin all that much.


----------



## treevet (Sep 3, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Its not about what. Its not about where. Its about the girl that I just helped move that I dont wanna lose. Ill stop before I get mushy.



say no more! Understood


----------



## oldirty (Sep 3, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Prentice,
> http://www.bostontree.com/
> the url won't list but "Meyer Tree service"
> http://www.cicoriatree.com/
> ...




what do you want to do? 

boston tree pres is good for a lot of spray and prune work. i'd venture to say probably wants to get away from the tree stuff and into more spray. the guy owns arborjet and something else similar so you know you won't be getting the monster stuff going on. buddie of mine is more or less the main climber over there.

cicoria will put on a show for you......thats for sure. lol. 

mayer tree always looking for help. check them out too. 

arborcare tree service is a company that works all around and in somerville. they do some removals but also like to get their prune and some spray on over there. mark might be looking for some help.

ducaticorse is looking for a new climber.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 3, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Gotta few good leads but wanna know who to stay away from...



give me the names of the companies and i'll tell you what i know.


----------

